# ur tire life?



## 6point0 goat (Aug 1, 2009)

hey guys i got about about 7500 miles on my goat and i felt my tread on the tires today and noticed that my rears have a noticably less amount of tread than the front tires!! with so little miles on them, i was wondering if its my driving hahahah (lead foot at times) or if the tires dont really last a while anyways?? how many miles do u get from a set of tires?? and if it comes time to change em out, wat do u guys recommend as a replacement??

thanx in advance guys!!


----------



## Cobra126 (Sep 24, 2009)

6point0 goat said:


> hey guys i got about about 7500 miles on my goat and i felt my tread on the tires today and noticed that my rears have a noticably less amount of tread than the front tires!! with so little miles on them, i was wondering if its my driving hahahah (lead foot at times) or if the tires dont really last a while anyways?? how many miles do u get from a set of tires?? and if it comes time to change em out, wat do u guys recommend as a replacement??
> 
> thanx in advance guys!!


 First of all you GOTTA rotate your tires! Fronts to back and vice versa. You will get much more life, and even wear on them if you do this. Naturally the rears will wear quickly with a heavy foot


----------



## CChase (Dec 11, 2007)

I've got 19,000 on the stock 18's with plenty of life left.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I got 25k on my fronts and they have about 30-40% left.

Rears have about 8k and have 50% left 

They are Potenza 960AS.

I got a set of drag radials but only used them like 3 times on some spare rims, not sure of tread depth.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

My tires have held up too well. I've only put 3,000 miles on the car since I bought it so far, and the dealership I bought it from threw a brand new set of Cooper Zeons on it. They're good for the most part in the dry, but they're all seasons (and the gay part is, they're STILL directional), and they slip easy if the road is damp. But if all I'm getting is dry traction, then I can easily switch to a summer only, and ditch the siping and unnecessary extra lugs & grooves.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Mine are all-seasons also, they have perfect grip in heavy rain and even are managable in the snow. Thats why they are $200 each mounted. Well worth it for my weather.


----------



## kenbett (Oct 23, 2009)

Hey Guys
I have 18,000 on original 2006 GTO. All 4 tires are wore out on the inside of the tire. Steel belt showing thru. Anyone have this problem!


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Your're kidding, right? If you've driven your car to the point that all four tires are worn out to the point where the belt is showing through, then tires, alignment, supension, or anything that has to do with the car is not where your problem is. Things like neglect or abuse come to mind......


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

kenbett said:


> Hey Guys
> I have 18,000 on original 2006 GTO. All 4 tires are wore out on the inside of the tire. Steel belt showing thru. Anyone have this problem!


No, not too many people are dumb enough to drive with the belt showing. The inner tire wear is a serious sigh on suspension isuess that are car is prown to. Seach and ye shall find.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

I don't think of tire life as much as MPGs in the GTO since tires that are over a year old just seem to get hard with age, the opposite of human penis's.......


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

You notice that was his one and only post. (so far) Sometimes people post crap like that on a site just for the reaction. Seriously, who watches the tires on their car wear down to the belt before addressing the problem?


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

My wife never noticed the belt showing on one of the front tires of her Saturn (she never checks her oil either, and it burns through 5 quarts in 2000 miles)... I noticed it one day when I was changing her oil. I'm like "Dude, don't you ever take a brief look at your car?"

So I bought her new tires, and, amazingly, 95% of the shaking went away. It still needs an alignment though.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Well, we have to keep and eye on the wives vehicles. But when someone owns a car like the one we have in common here, you'd expect them to be somewhat of an enthusiast and that they'd keep an eye on things like that.


----------



## CChase (Dec 11, 2007)

Poncho Dan said:


> My wife never noticed the belt showing on one of the front tires of her Saturn (she never checks her oil either, and it burns through 5 quarts in 2000 miles)... I noticed it one day when I was changing her oil. I'm like "Dude, don't you ever take a brief look at your car?"
> 
> So I bought her new tires, and, amazingly, 95% of the shaking went away. It still needs an alignment though.


How does it pass inspection burning that much oil? 2-strokes don't burn that much oil....


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

22,000 on the original tires (rotated once) and still has decent tread. I'm thinking I'll need to change in the range of 27K to 30K. Incidently, referring to another thread, I don't rotate often because I know the mechanics, even at a good shop, are going to put some heavy wear on the wheel finish.


----------



## 6point0 goat (Aug 1, 2009)

Gotagoat said:


> 22,000 on the original tires (rotated once) and still has decent tread. I'm thinking I'll need to change in the range of 27K to 30K. Incidently, referring to another thread, I don't rotate often because I know the mechanics, even at a good shop, are going to put some heavy wear on the wheel finish.


sorry, but wat exactly do u mean?? 

they scratch ur wheels when they rotate the tires!?!:confused


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

For me, I'll put it this way.....I'd much rather rotate them at home myself with a thin wall socket and a torque wrench than watch them jam that socket into the wheel and spin it with an impact wrench and then put them back on with to littile or too much torque.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

Yep, I've found having them rotated results in marring of the finish.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I've never had a shop touch my wheels, with the exception of getting the wheel bearings replaced on my GA while I had my steelies & Blizzaks on.

Otherwise, rotation, new tires, brake work, that's all handled by me. If I need a leak fixed or new rubber, I take in the wheels only. The only thing I have to worry about is the dunce with the tire machine scraping the hell out of the rim when they're putting the tire on it.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Poncho Dan said:


> The only thing I have to worry about is the dunce with the tire machine scraping the hell out of the rim when they're putting the tire on it.


That concerns me too. Even though most of the machines in use nowdays are pretty much 'idiot proof', I still watch them carefully.


----------

